# WCG : 9th Bithday Challenge



## SEARCHER (Oct 6, 2013)

*Hello Friends from Team tech Power up! :*

Dear members of Team tech Power up!,

For Nov 16th to Nov 22nd 2013 SETI.Germany is arranging a challenge at World Community Grid on the occasion of the grids nineth birthday:

The 9th Birthday Challenge

We would like to invite Team tech Power up! to participate in the challenge and hope that many of you will be joining.

More information and statistics regarding the challenge can be found here.





Your participation is very much appreciated.


 Many Greetings SEARCHER


----------



## SEARCHER (Nov 10, 2013)

*Update*

 *Hello Friends from Team tech Power Up!,

PLEASE NOT FORGET THIS :*





*INFORMATION :

World Community Grid have since 08.11.2013 a new Project, look here :*

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/research/mcm1/overview.do


  Greetings SEARCHER


----------



## Arjai (Nov 11, 2013)

We have not forgotten and we will be participating.


----------

